# Anyone heard of her? NSFW



## Skate67 (Apr 12, 2008)

Her name is Jaime Koeppe. Check out the ass on this Canadian beauty.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

Incredible....really really hot.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, I like her


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2008)

At 22 years of age this 5'5, 130 pound brunette, is self employed, working as a web designer and actress, and has considered being a brain surgeon or math professor. Meet Jamie Koeppe. 
She is not your average fitness competitor. Jamie is a complete computer geek, and is surfing the web all the time. "I like having the knowledge of computers." Soon Jamie will have merchandise for you and I to order from her site, so you'll want to check her site, which features three great slide shows, and get on her mailing list. Lets back track a bit, and find out what we're getting!




So 5'5, @ 130??   That a bit heavy for having not much leg muscle.


I give her five years before that becomes a train wreck...


My opinion...?

She's HAWT, but...

HIT IT NOW!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

How is that not safe for work?

Except for the generic tramp-stamp, she's hot.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2008)

Id rather fuck her than Jamie Easton.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Id rather fuck her than Jamie Easton.



I was thinking the same thing.

She's damned hot, though muscular women confuse me between thinking the woman is hot, and admiring the physique from a bodybuilding perspective .


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Except for the generic tramp-stamp, she's hot.




Agreed.  I don't know why chicks do that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Agreed.  I don't know why chicks do that.



Because they're stupid!? -


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2008)

You have to admit, though, her tramp stamp is at least a little more original than the winged looking crap most gals get.

I would have to examine it a little more closely to make an absolute judgement, however.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> You have to admit, though, her tramp stamp is at least a little more original than the winged looking crap most gals get.



There is nothing more generic than a kanji tattoo.  Well, except maybe for a bicep barbwire tattoo.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> There is nothing more generic than a kanji tattoo.  Well, except maybe for a bicep barbwire tattoo.



Dear god i hate those. I saw a group of guys in a pub once and they all had the same fucking one.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, and I like your sig.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I like your sig.



So did Sam


----------



## Nate K (Apr 12, 2008)

Monkey man 5'5" at 130 is not heavy and she does have leg muscle WTF are you talking about.
She is into fittnes it's not like she would get fat.


My sister is 5'5 or 5'4 and 120.  She is really tiny and looks about 110-100.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 12, 2008)

You always talk shit about girls...normally your right but your wrong here


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> There is nothing more generic than a kanji tattoo.  Well, except maybe for a bicep barbwire tattoo.



The one's I've seen are usually more of the horizontal variety. Then again, after being married for a hundred years, I haven't seen too many in the recent past, lol.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> The one's I've seen are usually more of the horizontal variety. Then again, after being married for a hundred years, I haven't seen too many in the recent past, lol.


 
...not since you were in prison, anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> The one's I've seen are usually more of the horizontal variety. Then again, after being married for a hundred years, I haven't seen too many in the recent past, lol.



100 married years?  That's like what, 3 single years?


----------



## biggfly (Apr 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Id rather fuck her than Jamie Easton.



A hot brunette rocks over a hot blonde all day...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> At 22 years of age this 5'5, 130 pound brunette, is self employed, working as a web designer and actress, and has considered being a brain surgeon or math professor. Meet Jamie Koeppe.
> She is not your average fitness competitor. Jamie is a complete computer geek, and is surfing the web all the time. "I like having the knowledge of photoshop." Soon Jamie will have merchandise for you and I to order from her site, so you'll want to check her site, which features three great slide shows, and get on her mailing list. Lets back track a bit, and find out what we're getting!
> 
> 
> ...



just another chick showing the world her junk online? maybe... but if the brain surgeon, math professor part is true  maybe.... unless she just considered it like i considered being the emperor of china.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> A hot brunette rocks over a hot blonde all day...



Amen bro


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> A hot brunette rocks over a hot blonde all day...


   this statement almost bugged me ... then i remembered my guy is a brunette


----------



## biggfly (Apr 12, 2008)

IMHO...blondes(even though I think they are hot/sexy etc.) seem to take on a very similar "cookie cutter" look at times, meaning they all begin to look generally the same to me. Something about a really sexy brunette that makes them stand out from the rest, maybe the dark hair also is usually followed by other darker features like dark eyes etc. and gives a bit of mystery to them. Brunettes take on a more exotic look, as blondes carry that All-American beach,tan, blonde hair look(which isn't bad by any means).


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> IMHO...blondes(even though I think they are hot/sexy etc.) seem to take on a very similar "cookie cutter" look at times, meaning they all begin to look generally the same to me. Something about a really sexy brunette that makes them stand out from the rest, maybe the dark hair also is usually followed by other darker features like dark eyes etc. and gives a bit of mystery to them. Brunettes take on a more exotic look, as blondes carry that All-American beach,tan, blonde hair look(which isn't bad by any means).



darker eyes are supposedly harder to read which adds to the mystery. to me looks are what can attract you initially but sometimes i think a deeper attraction just naturally comes from what you grow up valuing. my real dad was a soft hearted guy that played guitar for us and was really funny. i don't think i could be happy with the worlds prettiest guy if he was cold hearted, didn't understand the emotional aspect of music or had no sense of humor.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 12, 2008)

If a woman acts like she is hot,or thinks she is hot more than anyone else in the room thinks she is hot...she can pound sand out her ass at that point for me. I dig a sexy girl who is oblivious or ignores the fact she is sexy in the way she presents herself publicly. That's hot!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> If a woman acts like she is hot,or thinks she is hot more than anyone else in the room thinks she is hot...she can pound sand out her ass at that point for me. I dig a sexy girl who is oblivious or ignores the fact she is sexy in the way she presents herself publicly. That's hot!!



if a person male or female blonde or brunette has _only_ looks to bring to the table get lost. but society does teach kids looks matter too much. parents better be there to say hey wait a minute there are things far more important. there are always people around that grew up not having that input so maybe the snobby bitch at the party needs a friend to give her this perspective. not everyone is as stuck on themselves as you might first think. some are just faking confidence too. it's just smart to look deeper n reserve judgement till you do.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nate K said:


> You always talk shit about girls...normally your right but your wrong here



I've got two words for you...

Leah Remini


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> If a woman acts like she is hot,or thinks she is hot more than anyone else in the room thinks she is hot...she can pound sand out her ass at that point for me. I dig a sexy girl who is oblivious or ignores the fact she is sexy in the way she presents herself publicly. That's hot!!


 
That is hot.  

Classy woman are hot too.  Women that can act with grace, and class, and carry themselves well, tick the right boxes for me.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> That is hot.
> 
> Classy woman are hot too.  Women that can act with grace, and class, and carry themselves well, tick the right boxes for me.



Ditto!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> ...not since you were in prison, anyway.


+1


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video


 

Those kids in the background just got the showof their lives. 
She's a bit slutty...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video




what kind of person wears heels to a gym and does some hoochie fuckmeat dance in front of little kids??  too bad so many women don't aspire to be more than a dick depository.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jesus...  What was edited "OUT" of that last post?


----------



## JB20 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't remember her tits being that big.

By the way,   Blue eyes> Brown eyes Pale skin> Dark skin


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Jesus...  What was edited "OUT" of that last post?



i wrote that instead of than  but i missed the too... dammit.


----------



## SYN (Apr 12, 2008)

woah.....i think i just shot a huge load.......


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



Ok well, shes not the brightest person in the world, but what Latina is?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 13, 2008)

SYN said:


> woah.....i think i just shot a huge load.......


----------



## Nate K (Apr 13, 2008)

I look her up on youtube. I think she makes a living shaking her ass to this song.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

Nate K said:


> I look her up on youtube. I think she makes a living shaking her ass to this song.




she's really cute but where the hell is she headed? i think women like this are just missing out on someone to guide them to a better place with sincere love and concern for their future and happiness. did no one _ever _take two seconds to help her believe she could amount to more than this? and the thing where she lifts her leg up is just weird. at least someone could have got her into dance classes. let's just all teach our daughters to aim for _nothing_.


----------



## SYN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


>



ew....I just up-chucked.


----------



## SYN (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> she's really cute but where the hell is she headed? i think women like this are just missing out on someone to guide them to a better place with sincere love and concern for their future and happiness. did no one _ever _take two seconds to help her believe she could amount to more than this? and the thing where she lifts her leg up is just weird. at least someone could have got her into dance classes. let's just all teach our daughters to aim for _nothing_.



yea that dance vid definitely killed my boner. she looks retarded.


----------



## kiko (Apr 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ok well, shes not the brightest person in the world, but what *Canadian* is?





ST240 said:


> Her name is Jaime Koeppe. Check out the ass on this Canadian beauty.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

the vids are not the same girl as in the stills 
this is the canadian that knows how to use photoshop.





YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

YouTube Video











she knocks the latina chick out of the ball park.


----------



## kiko (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> the vids are not the same girl as in the stills
> this is the canadian that knows how to use photoshop.



Oops!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

i can't believe i had to google her for you guys


----------



## Nate K (Apr 13, 2008)

You can't really beat the latina chicks ass IMO. but your right about her.

Canadians ass if def. photoshoped like you said


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

Nate K said:


> You can't really beat the latina chicks ass IMO. but your right about her.
> 
> Canadians ass if def. photoshoped like you said



they both have nice bums, even super models get airbrushed and enhanced, it would just be nice to see a woman as proud of her brain and accomplishments as her nice arse. i hope they have something to fall back on besides their hind ends or they will just end up in the porn biz getting peed on for money.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> they both have nice bums, they will just end up in the porn biz getting peed on for money.



_



_


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> the vids are not the same girl as in the stills
> this is the canadian that knows how to use photoshop.



Haha  . Look at her build in the pics compared to in that vid (and all the other vids of her on youtube for that matter). What a shame.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

ST240 said:


> Haha  . Look at her build in the pics compared to in that vid (and all the other vids of her on youtube for that matter). What a shame.



i think she didn't need a hell of a lot of anything fixed up.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think she didn't need a hell of a lot of anything fixed up.



But what happened to that ass in the pics? It's existance is in question  .


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i can't believe i had to google her for you guys



Interesting that you did that, huh.  Whereas the rest of us didnt really care to look for her, but you did.

Reminds me of another thread about pictures.....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Interesting that you did that, huh.  Whereas the rest of us didnt really care to look for her, but you did.
> 
> Reminds me of another thread about pictures.....



well it's not everyday a canadian turns mexican in several posts. and there is no way the latina was believable as someone who contemplated being a brain surgeon. was obviously not the same girl.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

ST240 said:


> But what happened to that ass in the pics? It's existance is in question  .




could be airbrushing could be the pose and she looks very petite maybe it's just the difference of losing or gaining a few pounds. 5 pounds would make a big difference on a tiny woman.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> woah.....i think i just shot a huge load.......


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>



Me too DM. 
I did hear a black guy back in the late 80's refer to a womans vagina as a cock though. I never quite understood that one.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2008)

And that ass is fucking ugly. Too damn big.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone have anymore pics of the woman in the OP.







very nice...high five!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> anyone have anymore pics of the woman in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





some here 

and here

but you might wonder where her but went.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't remember her butt being that big, but she is a hottie for sure.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> Princes Video



I can't believe that some of that was shown to the kids LOL... uhh


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

now you see it now you don't. this seems like a job for myth busters.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> what kind of person wears heels to a gym and does some hoochie fuckmeat dance in front of little kids??  too bad so many women don't aspire to be more than a dick depository.



Latin American women, that was obvious right? Culture is way different down there, they dress up their women and that is how things are. Watch some spanish TV sometime, catch Daisy Fuentes on there and she doesn't look anything like she does on American TV.



Little Wing said:


> now you see it now you don't. this seems like a job for myth busters.



She was always nice down there but the originals looked Photoshopped to me, cuz again I don't remember her ever being that big. I'd still hit it! I love curves.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

The Jaime Koeppe Gallery that used to be here was removed at the reqest of the model. She has left the modeling business to continue her education and start a family.

Jaime Koeppe - Babe Wallpapers - CKA


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow  well good for her, I hope?

What a face, yum.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2008)

_smart_ ass  i wonder if being so pretty would make people less confident in her operating on their brain? let's hope not.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not able to translate what you said...

But what I will say, pretty women are a dime a dozen. Of course the ones that REALLY get me by the throat and stun me are rare, but I wont spend but a second if a chick obviously has shit for insides. I'm in my 30s, I have a brain and I need to be around people who are beyond first grade intelligence and morality. Also please, any applicants keep in mind no drama queens will be tolerated! Been there, done that. I'm way out of high school and I'm aware some people never really left and are suckers for shit bitches who have titties. They'll have horrible sex because she sucks, she bitches at him constantly, they'll reproduce then they'll divorce and be miserable - no thanks.

Ugly inside = ugly outside (Chris Barnes)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> The Jaime Koeppe Gallery that used to be here was removed at the reqest of the model. She has left the modeling business to continue her education and start a family



Translation:

Even an "ass bimbo" knows when she has hit the wall


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Translation:
> 
> Even an "ass bimbo" knows when she has hit the wall



 maybe she just was smart about marketing and inflation.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> some here
> 
> and here
> 
> but you might wonder where her but went.



The links don't show any pics....she must have done a good job removing her photos after quiting the modeling business

Too bad...she could've made my hard drive


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2008)

Mudge said:


> I'm not able to translate what you said...
> 
> But what I will say, pretty women are a dime a dozen. Of course the ones that REALLY get me by the throat and stun me are rare, but I wont spend but a second if a chick obviously has shit for insides. I'm in my 30s, I have a brain and I need to be around people who are beyond first grade intelligence and morality. Also please, any applicants keep in mind no drama queens will be tolerated! Been there, done that. I'm way out of high school and I'm aware some people never really left and are suckers for shit bitches who have titties. They'll have horrible sex because she sucks, she bitches at him constantly, they'll reproduce then they'll divorce and be miserable - no thanks.
> 
> Ugly inside = ugly outside (Chris Barnes)



well said.


----------

